# Esha Gastropex does it work?



## Omegatron (1 Sep 2014)

Hi!

For a few weeks now im trying to get rid of the snails that got into my tank when i bought new plants. I've tried snail traps, didnt work (bastards are to smart for these traps). I have good experience with assasin snails in my previous tank but since im trying to grow a carpet i dont want them now since they burry themselfs in the substrate and messing up the HC.

Since i have no other livestock in my tank other then then snails and some hydra, I went for the chemical solution, Esha Gastropex.

Now maybe my snails and hydra originate from Chernobyl because i have tried this stuff 3 times now (1 time = adding a dose during 3 days) but the snails dont die. The only difference i see is that they are going to the watersurface line (thats when i kill em with my fingers) But arent they supposed to die?

Does this stuff actually work? Im doing exactly what it says on the package, after that i tried overdosing it but with same results. 1 thing that maybe could be it is that i do a WC after the 3 days of dosing. Maybe i should do a WC after a week (the package doesnt say anything about that other then now WC needed :S)?

i couldnt find much about this stuff but ended up finding reviews on Amazon were people are 50/50 about the results.

If you have any suggestions please let me know, thanks!


----------



## pepedopolous (1 Sep 2014)

I've tried this too and I found lots of snails hiding alive in the filter afterwards. I think they can also hide under carpet plants like 'Monte Carlo' too.


----------



## Omegatron (1 Sep 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> I've tried this too and I found lots of snails hiding alive in the filter afterwards. I think they can also hide under carpet plants like 'Monte Carlo' too.


 
But since you dose in the water I would think i wouldnt matter where they are hiding, unless the water isnt underneath the plants  weird...Also those on the glass (not hiding) wont die.


----------



## Alastair (2 Sep 2014)

With this stuff, it's advisable to not do water changes for a good 3 or 4 days before as any traces of water conditions stop it's effectiveness as they bind to it.


----------



## Omegatron (2 Sep 2014)

Alastair said:


> With this stuff, it's advisable to not do water changes for a good 3 or 4 days before as any traces of water conditions stop it's effectiveness as they bind to it.


 
So if i understand you correcty after the treatment of 3 days i wait 4 days and then I do a WC? (so 1 week no wc?)

Also, EI fertilizers and co2 is not a problem in combination with this product?

cheers!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (25 Oct 2014)

Did this work mate? I too am plagued, well i have hundreds if snails anyway and I've nit list any arms or legs yet


----------



## Omegatron (25 Oct 2014)

It didnt work for me but others have good expirience. I have no clue about why though. Maybe you have better luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

